# 52 modifier with time codes - Hello. I'd like to know



## yelena65 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello. I'd like to know if anyone uses CPT codes 97110 or 97140 with 52 modifier when service performed less than 8 min. I know you can't bill for Medicare, but what about non-medicare patients?
Can we bill 97110-52 or 97140-52?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 30, 2012)

I have never heard of this being allowed for anyone, if the service is less than 8 minutes it is non billable.


----------



## yelena65 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Debra.
 Per ChiroCode reference book it's billable as well as per a few other sources I found online. Trying to get as many opinions as I can on this.


----------

